# Low carbs / carb free diet



## Jennywren (Nov 7, 2010)

Apart from the Aitkins Diet , does anyone know of any low carb /carb free diets ? And are they any good  ? now i have pump sorted my next plan is to loose some of this weight !


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 7, 2010)

I can only comment on my experience over the last twelve months.

I have lost almost 50lbs in that time on a simple balanced diet (with frequent 'blips').

My philosophy is a little bit of everything plus regular exercise and that has seen me through.

For me, low/zero carbohydrate was not necessary in achieving that weight loss.

Andy


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 7, 2010)

I am struggling to lose weight but i won't give up.  I go to weightwatchers and i do exercise (walking, gym once a week) and it is coming off really slowly but i still have the occasional blip but i won't let it put me off. I think the key is keep going no matter what and don't give yourself a time, just take one day at a time.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2010)

I mentioned this in another post yesterday - a book by authors I would trust:

The Healthy Low GI Low Carb Diet


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 21, 2010)

From what little I know moderate-low carb diets work very differently to no carb. With a no carb ( and possibly Paleo too I think) the body begins to become adept in converting fat and protein into glucose, since the more easily converted carbs are no longer available. I've heard several t2's who have a very positive experience of both mod/low and Paleo type diets, but t1s seem to opt more for moderate/low-ish than no-carb.


----------



## bev (Nov 22, 2010)

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/low_carb/

There are some nice recipes here - just be careful of the fat content in some of them.Bev


----------

